# Need a bike pump - which one??



## Pompey Princess (6 Dec 2009)

Hey guys

Need to ask Father Christmas for a new bike pump this year (yes I've been a good girly!).

I want a pump that can pump to 40psi (I think!) but the little hand held ones are too hard for me - want one of those stand up type pumps that you push the handle up and down - I'm describing this well, aren't I!!??

Anyone got one? Which one? Are they any good?? Which internet site or shop should I direct Santa towards???

Thanks!

Nicky


----------



## snorri (6 Dec 2009)

Pompey Princess said:


> want one of those stand up type pumps that you push the handle up and down



They call them Track Pumps, goodness knows why, but "they" will think you know what you are talking about if you use that term.


----------



## GrasB (6 Dec 2009)

I have & would recommend a Joe Blow Sport II, it's a very easy pump to get up to 120psi so I think your need for 40psi should be met easily. Also try Wiggle & your local bike store.


----------



## wafflycat (6 Dec 2009)

For home use, I use a track pump. To take with me on the bike, I use a Cyclaire+, as being a girlie, I find I can't get the tyres to full pressure using a 'normal' pump if doing a roadside inflation following a visit from the p*n*t*re fairy. The Cyclaire+ is noisy, but it works a treat for me.


----------



## Pompey Princess (6 Dec 2009)

Ahh, track pump - how does that figure!!! I bet 90% of the people on here have never been on a cycle track!!!

Anyway, Joe Blow looks good - 40psi - does that sound a bit wrong then?? Got a Carrera Subway from you know where (sorry but it's the white ltd edition girly version and I'm well pleased with it!) and I'm sure that's what my crappy foot pump shows when I've pumped the tyres to the max... you can see why I want a new pump!!! The tyres seem rock hard anyway!

Cheers for all the advice everyone


----------



## Dilbert (6 Dec 2009)

I've got a Joe Blow Sport and its excellent. My MTB tyres go up to 60PSI, it should say on the side of the tyre what the range is.


----------



## andrew_s (6 Dec 2009)

Track pump as in Chris Hoy type indoor cycling. So called because they normally use somewhere like 160 to 200 psi, and you can't get that pressure with any other type of pump. They are home use only - you can't carry them about on the bike. Most people have a track pump at home, and another pump to carry on the bike for punctures.
For on the road punctures, the Topeak Road Morph is a portable equivalent.

The pressure to use should be on the side of the tyre somewhere. It's often just moulded into the rubber, and not that easy to spot.


----------



## weevil (6 Dec 2009)

I have an older version of the Joe Blow and would certainly recommend it. Even the built-in gauge, which are often suspect, is pretty accurate.



Pompey Princess said:


> Anyway, Joe Blow looks good - 40psi - does that sound a bit wrong then?? Got a Carrera Subway.



Assuming that you're cycling mostly on road, and that it doesn't exceed the maximum pressure shown on the sidewall, 60 to 65 psi should make for easier pedalling.


----------



## Crankarm (7 Dec 2009)

I think Halfords stock Joe Blow track pumps IIRC. I think their own brand BikeHut ones aren't too bad either. Had I not got a Specialised one already, which incidentally is 12 years old and has performed brilliantly, I would be in the market for a new one. Get one that has an adaptor or valve head for both Schraeder (car valves typical on MTBs) and Presta (high pressure valves used on road/race bikes).


----------



## Randochap (7 Dec 2009)

A track/floor pump is a must-have at home. On the road, the Topeak "Morph" line of pumps act like a track pump in that they have a little tab at the end to hold the pump on the ground with your foot, while you push down on the handle.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (7 Dec 2009)

Hi Pompey Princess & to you all that want to overcome an inflation issue.Have a look at Maxgear(Google it) on the web.They do a mini pump that is effortless even for the tiny mitts of a Princess.£14.95p It will inflate a 700cx23 in 90secs to approx' 120psi.It comes complete with frame mount carrier and presta adapter.Safe & Happy Riding to You All.


----------



## Pompey Princess (8 Dec 2009)

Cheers Roost! Love the girly princess comments too 

And thanks everyone else, I will be writing my list for Santa in my best Princess handwriting!


----------

